# Cher, and Cher I Like



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2019)

...I've always loved this....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2019)

They always looked so perfect together!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2019)

Another old favourite...


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2019)

Cher joins the Broadway cast of The Cher Show for a performance of "I Got You Babe" for the Tonight Show audience.(Jarrod Spector, as Sonny)


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2019)

Cher - Say It Isn't So


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2019)

Cher - Like A Rolling Stone


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jun 6, 2019)

Cher in "Mama Mia" 2018 singing Fernando with Andy Garcia


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 6, 2019)

Cher - Song For The Lonely


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 6, 2019)

Cher - You Haven't Seen the Last of Me (Official Video) | From 'Burlesque' (2010)


----------



## Lara (Jun 6, 2019)

Chiquitita...


----------



## Lara (Jun 6, 2019)

SeaBreeze posted this one in SF back in 2015....

Cher with The Jackson5 in 1975


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2019)

Cher: I Got You Bae

James Corden (dressed as Cher, of course) enlisted the help of the real person to remake the love song for baes today and serenade the audience about sexting, emojis, Tinder and more.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jun 15, 2019)

Cher "One by One"


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2019)

Cher - (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction (Live on The Cher Show, 1975)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2019)

Cher - All I really Want to Do


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2019)

Sonny & Cher: Together Let's Find Love/Let's Stay Together


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 28, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> ...I've always loved this....


This one is tattooed in my childhood memories. Reminds me of those teenage years full of angst but also humour.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 23, 2020)

This is my favorite...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Lizzie00 (Oct 10, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Alas, some of us do and that’s a fact lolololol.

Moving along tho....the last live concert i went to was Cher....with my daughter when she was about 10......to this day, the now adult kiddo loves Cher as much as i do....absolutely,  extraordinary talent is an understatement...


----------

